# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printing and Building Robots

## intibeer

Love to see what 3D printed robotics projects people have been working on.. To start people off with a few ideas, here are some created by http://makerclub.org/


The Grabber - Print and build your very own robotic arm.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY3izND1dwU
http://makerclub.org/project/grabber/

Quadmonster - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvTnfCqXE70
http://makerclub.org/project/quadmonster/


CHECK OUT OUR INDIEGOGO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMcHaamthSw

----------


## madhuvathani

Robotics looks awesome! I am very exciting to see more and more how areas of science are interconnected, and hope to embrace more of that in students education.

----------


## classone

Oh wow this is really cool. I think this is going advance society in the aspect of engineering now that it will be easier for people to design and invent things.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

I did design work for the new Origibot, it's coming soon with 3D printed body parts:
http://www.originrobotics.com/#!products/c194u

The 3D printed parts are made with a desktop FDM machine and reinforced. They house all the electronics and frame.
The project is a great example of how 3D printing can enable low volume production series!

----------


## arran

Yes, 3d printing is playing a major role in Robotics. I use to print robot for testing purpose. Its really less expensive to see our research robot working live.

Learn Robotics Online

----------


## RPPlatformTom

I was actually speaking to someone who's deeply involved in applications of 3D printing in construction recently, and he mentioned that one of the things they're looking into is 3D printing robots and drones on-site for work in hazardous environments. It's still very much a work-in-progress for now, but some of the examples people are sharing here show that it's certainly viable and worthy of investigating. Good stuff!

----------


## imagine123

Now you gave me an idea. When I came across Power Jack Motion before, I thought their parts are just for 3D Printers. Looks like I was able to hit two birds with one stone.

----------


## raden92

Wow, thank you for sharing, dude!
I think I will see your link later. Btw, I'm so interested with robotics design.

----------


## LeroyBowman

3D-printing in robotics is very interesting and useful. I am very proud of our science way.

----------


## Susanne

From last few years, the 3D printing industry has experienced robust growth due to its expanding application areas. Increasing awareness about the advantages of using 3D printing over conventional methods of manufacturing is supporting its growth.

----------


## limikael

Wow, Origibot is really cool. I realize that this reply is 3 years after the post, but still... Just have to show my appreciation...

----------


## fionadevid

Thanks for sharing this information. I also found some information related to 3D printing in robotics in  CIO Review  . Hope you will find this information helpful.

----------


## bossboss

3D-printing in robotics is very interesting and useful. I hope this field will develop even more in the future.

----------


## EdwardVicknair

3D printing is mainly seen as a prototyping technique. And indeed, it is a very good way to make some rapid prototyping and create functional prototypes, but not only! Additive manufacturing is more and more used for production.

----------


## andrewjames

I am very excited to see the robotics design and keen to see more like this in future

----------


## JonasEichman

Looking forward to more impressive projects from Boston Dynamics

----------


## Nanny43

I'm very excited for our future in Robotics.

----------


## JonasEichman

I'm sure this is just the beginning

----------

